# Supermicro installation



## KrisDeLanghe (Jun 22, 2019)

Hi all,

I found an old Supermicro server blade and was wondering if I could install BSD on the system.
Has anyone tried this before?

Best regards,
Kris


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2019)

Supermicro servers, in general, work really well with FreeBSD. Just look up the make/model on their website.


----------



## KrisDeLanghe (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks, I'm having some difficulties finding the model since the it's more than 10 years old.
I'm not sure what kind of HW is used but it seems that it uses some legacy XEON processor, 1GB of memory and 2x 200GB HDD.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 27, 2019)

Depending on the SuperMicro model the blade may need a special chassis to accommodate the power connection.
Blades usually use an edge mounted power connector. Non-standard position.

Are you sure you don't have a FatTwin? This was a long skinny motherboard mounted side sy side in one rack chassis.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 27, 2019)

Model number? What and where are the connectors?


----------

